# Help on old virtical steam engine



## smuttley (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,



Been asked if I can help an old boy fix up his vertical boiler steam engine, I have built wobble's and many Stirling engines but never anything like this. I can not figure out the missing crank on main flywheel. The single cylinder has thankfully still got the con rod attached but I am not sure of the function of the hole that is on the side block besides the outside cylinder wall (see pic one).








I have attached picture of the engine plus the main shaft and cylinder block. Any one got picturs or a site that maybe able to point me in the right direction,


Thanks guys,

Steve


----------



## portlandron (Feb 1, 2013)

That hole is for a rod that would attach to the flywheel and control a valve that allows steam in and out of the cylinder at the correct time.
Check out this web page for diagrams of how the valve works
https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...TNYjWiAKisICgCg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1173&bih=783


----------



## alihureiby (Feb 2, 2013)

hii

http://www.animatedengines.com/locomotive.html 

that's link show how steam engine work, many model for the steam engine. and 
on you picture i think that's the locomotif model wich have a hole to control the valve , in and out . 

ali


----------



## smuttley (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys,



Not been able to get the piston out as yet as the nut is seized and needs some work to get it moving, but after you explanation and slid a piece of wire up the hold and yes feels like three ports or holes on the cylinder side.

I will ask the old chap if he has some photo&#8217;s of how it use to look and reference,

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 2, 2013)

typical spool valves are controlled by eccentrics  .Like others said a common designs. yo will need the valve a conecting rod and an eccentric. 
tin


----------



## smuttley (Feb 2, 2013)

I googled eccentric and was a bit shocked with the results But I got you drift with lifting rod to control porting.... I thinks

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like this
Tin 











Animation link to wicapedia


----------

